# Is it just me?



## smittybucks (Jul 16, 2020)

Every week I find another folded up pair of gloves in my truck that are just left handed.

I feel my Right's have been stolen.
*
*
*
*
*
*
LOL couldn't resist a dad joke. Ill see myself out...


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

That's funny. I like stupid dad jokes.

Andy.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Same thing with my truck I think it’s a conspiracy?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Funny story









I’m throwing away my rights I do have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Right where you left them.


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Right on brutha.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

smittybucks said:


> Every week I find another folded up pair of gloves in my truck that are just left handed.
> 
> I feel my Right's have been stolen.
> *
> ...


Nope. I have the same problem except I think with rights.

I've come to the conclusion the damn sock gnomes must take them along with missing socks from the laundry


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

We need to start a CT glove exchange


----------



## matildaKing992 (5 mo ago)

smittybucks said:


> Every week I find another folded up pair of gloves in my truck that are just left handed.
> 
> I feel my Right's have been stolen.
> *
> ...



hahaha... you are not alone!


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

So, do left handed people only have right gloves?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not missing whole gloves just the thumb and index finger from the right handed gloves.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Stop buying all your gloves and Ed Flander's Leftorium.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Think it mainly my lefts that always wear out. After a while just throw out all the old ones.


----------



## Get_the_sledgehammer (6 mo ago)

It's funny when I was a 14 some year old I was wearing gloves like that even though I had calluses. I'd get comments like "thems' sissy gloves" 
Now tons of tradesmen wear gloves!


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Get_the_sledgehammer said:


> It's funny when I was a 14 some year old I was wearing gloves like that even though I had calluses. I'd get comments like "thems' sissy gloves"
> Now tons of tradesmen wear gloves!


Hell I still do it to the new kids 😅

I don't really care if they wear gloves. I care that they spend 5 minutes adjusting them everytime I ask them to do something. Or when they spend ten minutes trying to pick something small off the floor and can't grab it because they're wearing thick gloves.

I wear gloves when it's cold or when I'm doing something that needs them - I.e. working with sharp material or doing demo.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Get_the_sledgehammer said:


> It's funny when I was a 14 some year old I was wearing gloves like that even though I had calluses. I'd get comments like "thems' sissy gloves"
> Now tons of tradesmen wear gloves!


I very rarely wear them for shoveling or post hole diggers.

Nice to have them for crawlspaces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

smittybucks said:


> Every week I find another folded up pair of gloves in my truck that are just left handed.


For me it's the same but for a specific reason.
Coming from a framing background, I would usually only wear one, the right one.
Right hand glove for hammer or nailing gun.
Left hand bare to pick things up, grab nails from the pouch and to get the tape measurer out of my tool pouch.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Joe Fairplay said:


> For me it's the same but for a specific reason.
> Coming from a framing background, I would usually only wear one, the right one.
> Right hand glove for hammer or nailing gun.
> Left hand bare to pick things up, grab nails from the pouch and to get the tape measurer out of my tool pouch.


Shingling could be the opposite.

You can see fingertips on the left glove while the gun hand glove looks brand new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Mordekyle said:


> Shingling could be the opposite.
> You can see fingertips on the left glove while the gun hand glove looks brand new.


True dat.
It's so common these days the glove companies are making them with no fingertips to save on material.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Get_the_sledgehammer said:


> It's funny when I was a 14 some year old I was wearing gloves like that even though I had calluses. I'd get comments like "thems' sissy gloves"
> Now tons of tradesmen wear gloves!


We refer to them as b1tch mittens


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Mordekyle said:


> Shingling could be the opposite.
> 
> You can see fingertips on the left glove while the gun hand glove looks brand new.
> 
> ...


That's why I have 5,000,000 right hand gloves and no lefts


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's why I have 5,000,000 right hand gloves and no lefts


I try to throw them away in pairs, but someone said you shouldn’t throw away your rights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Mordekyle said:


> I try to throw them away in pairs, but someone said you shouldn’t throw away your rights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just disregard them and someone will steal them.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it is awesome the amount of choices in gloves we have now.

Years ago, it was either thick leather gloves, expensive thin pigskin gloves or these brown jersey gloves that jad no grip.

Then it was those yellow knit gloves with jizzle dropped on them.

Then came the Atlas dippes gloves and they were a game changer.

Now I buy the thinnest Milwaukie dipped gloves and they are perfect.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Gloves are for hos


Mike


----------



## RohanCrane (Jul 31, 2021)

smittybucks said:


> Every week I find another folded up pair of gloves in my truck that are just left handed.
> 
> I feel my Right's have been stolen.
> *
> ...


Ha ha, feel the same sometimes


----------

